

Evidence grows of cord-cutting acceleration - jebblue
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/08/13/evidence-grows-cord-cutting-acceleration/31616345/

======
hwstar
We cut the cord in 2008-- tired of paying for linear programming which
consisted of 33% ads.

We switched to Netflix soon thereafter, but now even Netflix isn't delivering
the type of programming I like. I prefer good quality documentaries and non-
fiction programming. I'm especially fond of BBC and PBS programs stuck up on
Youtube (probably without the content owner's consent). If it wasn't for my
wife who likes a lot of the fiction programming on Netflix, I'd cancel it and
use Youtube exclusively.

~~~
jebblue
We've watched a ton of documentaries on Netflix, give it some time, good ones
popup now and again.

~~~
hwstar
With the exception of PBS, most of the documentaries on Netflix are dumbed
down shows from Ad-supported cable networks. Every time they break for ads,
they have to go back and repeat half the information. This is annoying. They
just don't have the depth and quality of the PBS and BBC programming.

One hour programs intended to be shown with ads have a 38-44 min. run time.
The programs on BBC have a 55-59 minute run time, and those on PBS have a
51-55 minute run time. More material can be covered in the longer run times.

Also, you don't have Advertisers dictating what types of documentaries to
produce (e.g. UFO/Alien abduction, psychic, ghosts, political, etc.)
Apparently programming with borderline non-truths attract more viewers who
spend money on the advertisers products than real factual programming.

------
jebblue
We went OTA and in 2 years have had zero issues except the occasional dropout
downstairs in one channel due to it being a small indoor antenna. We live
about 25 miles from the city.

We get ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, PBS and CW and several Spanish stations if we spoke
that language.

We miss Fox News and CNN but catch their clips on Roku or on the web.

For movies, Netflix, M-GO and Google Play.

We may buy some sort of DVR, not sure yet.

~~~
kmt_technical
You can get CNN, Bloomberg and Fox News, among other channels with SlingTV.
It's approx $19.99/month but for us it beats the $200 we were spending.

~~~
jebblue
I like Fox News as well as CNN but what I just read from three sources is that
it's not included in SlingTV's price:

[http://cordcuttersnews.com/fox-says-no-to-sling-tv-and-to-
fr...](http://cordcuttersnews.com/fox-says-no-to-sling-tv-and-to-free-online-
sports-streaming/)

Love Fox News but they also did not broadcast the debates on TV either
recently and my wife is sure they are reducing the clips on Roku. Fox need to
get their act together and stop being so greedy.

